# Proposal to the staff of TBT to create two more sub-sections for "The Basement"



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2015)

*Proposal to the staff of TBT to create two more sub-sections for "The Basement"*

Okay, so basically I'll post what I copied and pasted from another thread I posted in in The Basement here....



> The "Ask me about myself" threads in the basement are kind of getting annoying... I know it's a game and all, but like almost everyone's doing it. It almost feels like we need a whole nother forum section for "Ask me" basement thread games... Sorry, it's just getting really annoying when the threads start to take up the place of creative games that could be on the first page... >.> >.<
> 
> 
> EDIT: I guess the same thing could be said about Team threads now though... I feel like if the mods did something to filter both Team threads and "Ask me about myself" threads out of The Basment, it would help The Basment's first page have all sorts of creative, original games made by various members... Idk if that could work or not, but it's just my opinion...
> ...





I'm posting this here because I was wondering if the mods, or admins of TBT have any intention of doing something like this?  Basically the premises for it would be to create two new sub-sections for The Basement.  One of those sub-sections would be called "Ask me!" and be for all the 'Ask me about myself' threads that keep popping up in the Basement.  I feel, as a proud user of TBT, that these threads would be better off suited for that sub-section instead of the Basement.  Now there are two reasons for this.  The first and foremost is that the first page of The Basement, I believe, should only be for creative, original games made by members and nothing else.  The second reason is that if this sub-section were to be made, I have a feeling a LOT of TBT members would get good use of it because a lot would want to use a sub-section like that.


Now, as for the Team threads... For the Team threads I believe a "Team Threads" titled sub-section would be appropriate for The Basement because of all the influx of Team threads people see in The Basement.  Team threads are basically a thread about a specific collectible or subject that people like to talk about together and create various aspects to it for.  I feel like this sub-section could also get a lot of good use out of it by members of TBT, as well as help break up Traffic in The Basement as it is, and leave space for more creative, original games to be posted on the first page of the Basment main section.


What I am proposing to the mods and admins here at TBT is a total revamp of the Basement by adding those two, new sub-sections under it, and then moving all the current 'Ask me about myself' and 'Team Threads' threads that currently reside in The Basment into those respective sub-sections....


I want to know if you, the members, the staff, and the sages are all interested in something like this??  I'm going to create a poll here so a lot of people have a say on this.  If you have any suggestions or comments on this please feel free to post them here.  Also, if a thread like this isn't allowed in The Bell Tree HQ, this can be closed down.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## Flop (Sep 21, 2015)

I guess that would be nice.  It's not hard to just ignore the threads I'm not interested in tbh.


----------



## Jake (Sep 21, 2015)

I agree with you on the ask threads.
Disagree with team threads - there aren't enough for it to be annoying, and once the groups are restocked they'll most likely migrate there, so it's a temporary and pointless fix.
Bring back the RP board too (+ RP Key so collectible obsessed members get a new friend)


----------



## Jacob (Sep 21, 2015)

> I guess the same thing could be said about Team threads now though



Would be nice, but so would a group restock - which is more suitable IMO

But yeah, the ask threads should have their own board or something


----------



## Rasha (Sep 21, 2015)

I like your ideas! let's hope the mods will listen


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 21, 2015)

I agree with there being a sub-section for "ask me" threads. The sheer amount of them have turned them into something annoying.


----------



## Miharu (Sep 21, 2015)

I definitely agree with you about the "Ask Me" threads. c: I see many of them on the first page and not so many games. 

However, I'll have to disagree with the Team Threads. There's no need for it to have a whole sub forum to itself, since most teams created (at least Team Popsicle's) is just a temporary thread until there's a group restock. Once there's a group restock, we'll definitely be moving there. Not only that, most teams that were created are not very active anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2015)

Alright, so maybe just a sub-section for the 'Ask me' threads in the Basement as well as maybe a sub-section for 'Roleplay' threads in the Basement seems the general concensus so far...


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh another idea that's possible instead of making separate sub forums is to make certain prefixs just like what they do in the TBT Marketplace! c: That way if you only want to post/see the games, just click on that prefix! Same with Ask Me Threads, Roleplays, and etc!


----------



## peachprincess9 (Sep 22, 2015)

From reading this I think it's best to do this for the ask me threads.

Although the only team I have seen so far is Team Popsicle which I don't think needs its own sub-forum. T~T


----------



## Azza (Sep 22, 2015)

The real solution is to stop making so many of these types of threads


----------



## Megan. (Sep 22, 2015)

Azza said:


> The real solution is to stop making so many of these types of threads


This but unfortunately people are going to keep making them. I think making a sub section for the ask threads is a good idea.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 22, 2015)

I agree with both.  _Both_ Teams and Ask Me sections.  The only reason the Teams get no popularity and no one posts is because they are rarely ever bumped and no one sees them.  The main reason Team Popsicle has become so popular is because most of the active members on it are in a skype group and use it as a chat room, in a sense.  If you were to add both, I think the Teams might actually catch on, and people would post more in them, since they'd actually _know_ they exist.  Just my opinion though.

(Either way, the Ask Me threads are getting a little annoying imo...)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I agree with both.  _Both_ Teams and Ask Me sections.  The only reason the Teams get no popularity and no one posts is because they are rarely ever bumped and no one sees them.  The main reason Team Popsicle has become so popular is because most of the active members on it are in a skype group and use it as a chat room, in a sense.  If you were to add both, I think the Teams might actually catch on, and people would post more in them, since they'd actually _know_ they exist.  Just my opinion though.
> 
> (Either way, the Ask Me threads are getting a little annoying imo...)




Bump!  


I agree with this all completely.  I feel like, if they do make a 'Team threads' sub-forum in the basement, teams will catch on more and more and more people will actually make them and run them well.  And there's already a good four to five team threads that exist that could be moved into the sub-forum to begin with.


Right now 'Ask me' sub-forum for the basement, 'Roleplay' sub-forum for the basement, and 'Team threads' sub-forum for the basement seems the most popular.  Keep the votes going everyone!


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I agree with both.  _Both_ Teams and Ask Me sections.  The only reason the Teams get no popularity and no one posts is because they are rarely ever bumped and no one sees them.  *The main reason Team Popsicle has become so popular is because most of the active members on it are in a skype group and use it as a chat room, in a sense*.  If you were to add both, I think the Teams might actually catch on, and people would post more in them, since they'd actually _know_ they exist.  Just my opinion though.
> 
> (Either way, the Ask Me threads are getting a little annoying imo...)



Ahh just to clear this up, most of our active members aren't in a skype group hahaha xD Naekoya, Jacob, and I have our own group chat on skype to talk and plan things out for TP c: As for the other group chats, only Daniel is the most active from the skype group hahaha XD Aside from Jacob, naekoya, myself, and Daniel, the top 8 posters aren't in a skype group chat with any of us c: (Since most of the other members mainly talks on skype, there's no need to talk on TP unless it's to chat with other members who don't have skype XD ) 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As for the sub forums for Teams, my opinion still stands. c: It would definitely be nice, but the only active/semi active teams I've seen is Team Fruit, Team Pokemon, and Team Birthstones. There's not enough active teams where there needs to be a separate sub forum for it in my opinion. (If anything, like I suggested in the first page, maybe having some prefixes for "Teams, Roleplay, Ask Me" threads would work well too?  That way if anyone wants to see certain prefixes, they can just click on that and you'll see all the Teams, Roleplay, Etc.)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm still going to stand with the opinion of sub-forums for at least two of the three subjects mentioned.... I know prefixes would work out and all, but they just don't cut it for me.... Sub-forums on the other hand actually make a person see it on the main page of the forum and hence more people will be making threads in those respective sub-forums.... That is my opinion of course... The Cellar has been on TBT for a long time and I feel like The Basement deserves AT LEAST two more sub-forums, especially since we have stuff to work with...


----------



## Miharu (Sep 22, 2015)

Ryu said:


> I'm still going to stand with the opinion of sub-forums for at least two of the three subjects mentioned.... I know prefixes would work out and all, but they just don't cut it for me.... Sub-forums on the other hand actually make a person see it on the main page of the forum and hence more people will be making threads in those respective sub-forums.... That is my opinion of course... The Cellar has been on TBT for a long time and I feel like The Basement deserves AT LEAST two more sub-forums, especially since we have stuff to work with...



Hahaha no worries at all! I'm only posting my opinion on the Team part! I agree with the others!  I'm not trying to change your opinion at all! I was just merely stating what I thought about them! c: I thought this was more of a petition to have sub-forums because other threads such as "Ask Me" threads are taking over the basement while all the creative games are being pushed to the other pages. If this was a petition for Teams/Roleplays/Etc so they could have a better chance of being more noticed/seen/active, then I would totally agree with that!

But since this is more of a because it's annoying to see so many Ask Threads and any other threads that may not include games, I had to disagree with the Teams part, since there's not a lot of active teams for it to be annoying  or to be considered taking up most of the traffic compared to the Ask Me Threads xD


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha no worries at all! I'm only posting my opinion on the Team part! I agree with the others!  I'm not trying to change your opinion at all! I was just merely stating what I thought about them! c: I thought this was more of a petition to have sub-forums because other threads such as "Ask Me" threads are taking over the basement while all the creative games are being pushed to the other pages. If this was a petition for Teams/Roleplays/Etc so they could have a better chance of being more noticed/seen/active, then I would totally agree with that!
> 
> But since this is more of a because it's annoying to see so many Ask Threads and any other threads that may not include games, I had to disagree with the Teams part, since there's not a lot of active teams for it to be annoying  or to be considered taking up most of the traffic compared to the Ask Me Threads xD




It's fine!  I completely understand and respect your views and opinions.  I am agreeing with everything you've said here too.... Thank you for your input, Miharu...


----------



## LilyACNL (Sep 22, 2015)

Flop said:


> I guess that would be nice.  It's not hard to just ignore the threads I'm not interested in tbh.


^^^^^^^ no big deal.. it's not hard to ignore.


----------



## sock (Sep 23, 2015)

Honestly, most team threads don't seem to stay around very long, apart from the big ones like Team Popsicle, which I think is fine.

As for the 'Ask me' threads, I think it depends what you're in to. I personally find them quite interesting, especially if they're by people I know/have seen around, so they don't bother me that much. But, I do understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 23, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Disagree with team threads - there aren't enough for it to be annoying, *and once the groups are restocked* they'll most likely migrate there, so it's a temporary and pointless fix.








A separate board or a ban on ask me threads would be nice though.


----------



## matt (Sep 23, 2015)

I see no need for a board.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks like it's 21 for this against 8 so far.... Keep up the voting everyone, and thanks for participating in these speculations and conversations!  


As for the post above, it wouldn't be a new board or boards, XD.... It would be a couple new sub-forums for The Basement....


----------



## SockHead (Sep 23, 2015)

yes for the ask me threads and no for the teams


----------



## starlite (Sep 24, 2015)

I really like that idea, actually!!

Hopefully it goes ahead!!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2015)

starlite said:


> I really like that idea, actually!!
> 
> Hopefully it goes ahead!!




Thank you for the support!

Bump!


----------



## Bowie (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah, I love the idea! I have one of those ask threads, and I'd be lying if I said I didn't feel a little guilty about it distracting people from the fun games users here have made. I also think the role-play section should come back, just because it's the only aspect of this forum I have to go elsewhere for.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Yeah, I love the idea! I have one of those ask threads, and I'd be lying if I said I didn't feel a little guilty about it distracting people from the fun games users here have made. I also think the role-play section should come back, just because it's the only aspect of this forum I have to go elsewhere for.




Thanks!  I can whole-heartedly say I agree with both of those coming back as sub-forums of The Basement!


----------



## Beardo (Sep 24, 2015)

RP sub would be nice. The kids need a place to do their thing


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2015)

Beardo said:


> RP sub would be nice. The kids need a place to do their thing




Yes, most definitely.  I miss participating in the fun roleplay you created.... A roleplay sub-forum for The Basement would be perfect for those sorts of threads...


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 24, 2015)

I definitely *do not* agree to this. There is not many Q&As and even if there is, it's fun! And it's also a game, which belongs in "The Basement"


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> I definitely *do not* agree to this. There is not many Q&As and even if there is, it's fun! And it's also a game, which belongs in "The Basement"



Mafia is a game which belongs in "The Basement" but it has its own board ?/?????????????????//


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2015)

Bump for this!!  


And that's a good point, Jake.  Mafia games are a perfect example of why we need new sub-forums for these particular subjects.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2015)

Bump for this!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

if the Mafia Games are in the "Cellar", maybe the ask threads should be in the back room

that is of the mods bothered, of course


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh just to clear this up, most of our active members aren't in a skype group hahaha xD Naekoya, Jacob, and I have our own group chat on skype to talk and plan things out for TP c: As for the other group chats, only Daniel is the most active from the skype group hahaha XD Aside from Jacob, naekoya, myself, and Daniel, the top 8 posters aren't in a skype group chat with any of us c: (Since most of the other members mainly talks on skype, there's no need to talk on TP unless it's to chat with other members who don't have skype XD )


Yes thats true, thats why i usually don't talk to Nae Nae, Jacob, and Haru Haru on TBT since i just talk to them on skype. But I love talking to the other members. 

But i do think that a group restock would just be better, Done. And for the QA threads I don't think there are too many popular threads for that.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2015)

Well the Group-Restock would take care of the Team threads now, so the only things that the Basement really might need a sub-forum for are "Ask me" threads and a "Roleplay" threads section.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

DoubleR said:


> Well the Group-Restock would take care of the Team threads now, so the only things that the Basement really might need a sub-forum for are "Ask me" threads and a "Roleplay" threads section.



They aren't really any roleplay or ask threads there though. Ithink theres like 1 RP and maybe 3 popular ask threads?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 30, 2015)

MAKE THIS HAPPEN!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> They aren't really any roleplay or ask threads there though. Ithink theres like 1 RP and maybe 3 popular ask threads?




There's been like, 7-10 "Ask me" threads made in the past month alone... :/, pretty sure we can all agree they need their own sub-forum.  Roleplays maybe not that much, but definitely "Ask me" threads


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 3, 2015)

Would like to slip in that I sometimes want to make an Ask thread, but I refrain from doing so because I don't want to clog up the Basement ;__;


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Would like to slip in that I sometimes want to make an Ask thread, but I refrain from doing so because I don't want to clog up the Basement ;__;




Yes, see guys this is a very good example of why we at least need that one new Sub-Forum for The Basement, XD.... It's not only to move the current threads, it's to encourage people to want to make their own too and add to it, so there's a lot of usefulness in a sub-forum being made for 'Ask me' threads.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Uly (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm 100% behind this!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2015)

Uly said:


> I'm 100% behind this!




Glad to hear it!


----------



## N e s s (Oct 7, 2015)

I agree with ask me thread, but no to teams thread. I feel like the Pokemon team will be a revamp of bell tree Pokemon organization.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus, the petition for a group restock has hit over 100 signatures, so think a restock may come.


----------

